# Floor Sinks



## JWBII (Dec 23, 2012)

Well I was told today that floor sinks are supposed to be set an inch above finished floor. The owner told me this. He also said it was code. I don't think so but I could be wrong.

I've set many a floor sink and never have I seen nor been told a floor sink needs to be above the floor. I've always set them and been told to do so flush to the floor. 

Any of you ever heard this?


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

JWBII said:


> Well I was told today that floor sinks are supposed to be set an inch above finished floor. The owner told me this. He also said it was code. I don't think so but I could be wrong. I've set many a floor sink and never have I seen nor been told a floor sink needs to be above the floor. I've always set them and been told to do so flush to the floor. Any of you ever heard this?


IL? 

Floor sinks that catch kitchen waste or that are used at an indirect must not be used as a floor drain. It's in the IL code somewhere. I had an inspector have me chip and raise them from 1" to 2". I almost punched his face off.


----------



## JWBII (Dec 23, 2012)

Houston, TX.....

I've never seen an inspector here yet fail a flush mounted fs.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

JWBII said:


> Houston, TX..... I've never seen an inspector here yet fail a flush mounted fs.


Wehrmacht I first started they wanted them flush. Now since they handle food waste and grease they say higher.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Flyout95 said:


> Wehrmacht I first started they wanted them flush. Now since they handle food waste and grease they say higher.


Since when does the German armed forces care about floor sinks.


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

Someone once told me if they are not on grease trap. They need to be raised off grade.. Not sure who or when but I remember someone saying that. Makes sense really


----------



## leakfree (Apr 3, 2011)

Floor sink on a job usually generates an RFI from me unless there's a detail showing it or listing it,eliminates any questions.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

422 plumber said:


> Since when does the German armed forces care about floor sinks.


Haha!


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

...


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

We've got to bring to grade with the flooring.

Department Of Health requires them to be flush so nothing gets caught in the lip where they can't get their mops in to clean under them, or so we were told.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I'd rather see them flush with grade


----------



## JWBII (Dec 23, 2012)

Plumberman said:


> We've got to bring to grade with the flooring.
> 
> Department Of Health requires them to be flush so nothing gets caught in the lip where they can't get their mops in to clean under them, or so we were told.


This is how I was taught therefore the way I've always plumbed them. Now new owner tells me I was taught wrong and naturally nothing to back it up. I'm pretty good at holding my tongue so it doesn't bother me. But when I bring it up again he's gonna have to do better than "you were taught wrong just because I know so" crap. 

Or I'll be showing him what it's like when others do him that way lol. He may be right and that's fine but back it up with something. I looked in the UPC and didn't see it but I could've easily missed it.


----------



## crown36 (May 21, 2013)

JWBII said:


> Well I was told today that floor sinks are supposed to be set an inch above finished floor. The owner told me this. He also said it was code. I don't think so but I could be wrong.
> 
> I've set many a floor sink and never have I seen nor been told a floor sink needs to be above the floor. I've always set them and been told to do so flush to the floor.
> 
> Any of you ever heard this?


 I don't know what the requirements are for your area, but our code is adopted from the ICC, and there is nothing in our code books that says a floor sink must be a certain height, of any kind, above OR below the finished floor. Maybe the owner is confused about code 802.3.2. Even so he is still wrong. I don't listen to what non-plumbers, such as the owner you're talking about, have to say about plumbing code. Flush is the way to go, my friend.


----------



## JWBII (Dec 23, 2012)

The owner I'm talking about is the owner of the plumbing company I work for. He's licensed in Louisiana and Texas so I have no issues with him in that regards and respect him. He still needs to back it up.


----------



## crown36 (May 21, 2013)

JWBII said:


> The owner I'm talking about is the owner of the plumbing company I work for. He's licensed in Louisiana and Texas so I have no issues with him in that regards and respect him. He still needs to back it up.


 Thanks for the clarification. Your post had me under the impression that it was the owner of the building. Good luck with your floor sinks.


----------



## JWBII (Dec 23, 2012)

Eh it's not all that big a deal. Just venting and questioning my fellow plumbers ya know


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

JWBII said:


> Eh it's not all that big a deal. Just venting and questioning my fellow plumbers ya know


You're in Houston right, get the UPC out and either determine he is wrong or he is right.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Normally I ALWAYS put them flush or a bit below but the existing building drain was too high.


----------



## JWBII (Dec 23, 2012)

justme said:


> You're in Houston right, get the UPC out and either determine he is wrong or he is right.


Yes sir I mentioned that already and as far as I can tell they do not specify it to be a certain height however I could certainly be wrong.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Here we flush the sink but if any drain is dropped in the sink it must be threw a elevated funnel. The reason behind it is that if it is under a piece of equipment the funnel keeps mops from pushing the drain out of the sink. There is a rule about hub drains needing to be 1 in above floor level that might be where he is getting it.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Just look at what type of waste a floor sink is classified as. It's sanitary waste, same as a floor drain. Therefore, flush with the floor. Unless is classified as a receptor. Those are only designed as a fixture drain and need to be above the floor here.


----------

